# Listes des poissons d'avril

## crevette

Allez on se fait une petite liste

Linuxfr.org:

Probleme java sur la pages d'accueil

SuSE rachète Mandrake

tuxfamily.org:serveur volés

gentoo.org:passage des ebuild en rpm

a vous de rajouter les votres

----------

## DuF

linuxfr => ils ont aussi obligés à se logger en https

frlinux.net => devient payant

----------

## Atreillou

Divers poissons envoyés par les visiteurs de LinuxFr ou récoltés sur le net (non exhaustif bien entendu) :

Sur Deadly.org

OpenBSD Renamed GNU/OpenBSD et

i386 Support Dropped

Sur cpan.org, "Matt Script Archive", une parodie de page perso

Sur gnomemeeting.org/ , Gnome Meeting devient propriétaire

SciencesNat.org sur les oiseaux descendants des poissons

Branchez-vous.com, « IBM engage Linus Torvalds et acquiert Linux »

Sur Libroscope.org, GPLv3 par France Telecom

Distrowatch suggère de tester un nouvel OS

Le CLX attaqué par les rats

----------

## takezo

et du cote des rfcs aussi on s'amuse bien : 

ici

pour résumer : ils ont décidé de mettre un "evil bit" (bit du diable) dans les entetes ip pour permettre aux firewalls et autres ids de détecter les packets "malicieux"

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

 *Atreillou wrote:*   

> Sur Libroscope.org, GPLv3 par France Telecom

 

A côté de ça, les autres fakes sont tous crédibles... lç ils ont poussé le bouchon un point loin !! lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

Personne n'avait remarqué la sortie de Enlightenment 1.0 ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wallalai

Bonsoir,

Lu sur  fr.comp.infosytemes.www.navigateurs :sur le site de Phoenix, les phoenix ont été remplacés par des phallus.

Je ne peux pas le confirmer, quelqu'un d'autre l'a vu ?

Bye.   :Smile: 

----------

